

How I invented Facebook. And completely failed to exploit it. - jaap_w
http://supersteil.com/blog/352/how-i-invented-facebook-and-completely-failed-to-exploit-it/

======
jaap_w
Lessons learned from this (a little bit sad) story: never give up your ideas,
look beyond them, and persist in pursuing them.

